# best mma magazine??



## NiteEyez

Hi Guys

What do you think is the best mma magazine out there. It doesnt have to be glossy or aesthetically pleasing. I usually get Fighters Only however it seems to all style and no substance. lots of big fonts and little in depth info.

Opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Mma unlimited without a doubt


----------



## Razorstorm

I'v always bought Fighters only since release to be honest


----------



## Mandirigma

If only the mags had a little more substance Id buy them more often.

I can finish reading a mag in one work journey to and from work.


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts

Fighters only for me too


----------



## TheIceman5

MMA Unltd. Saying that i have only bought about 4 issues. Usually check there site daily.Probably going to subscribe for the year in January.


----------



## spitfire

ive got a subscription of Fighters only. been buying it from issue 6. Rob from the mag sent me the 1 to 5 for free. so i got the lot.

I still buy mma unlimited usually. Fightsport is crap. Very out of date. I think its originally a French mag.


----------



## Rob.L

I usually buy MMA unlimited and Fighting Fit


----------



## SteSteez

the two for me is either MMAUnltd or Fighters Only -

FO is available in most stores so its viable option if nothing is there

But MMAUnltd is a far greater magazine, subscribed to it since its first issue but recently dropped the subscription due to cutting back financially, as it has improved alot recently aswell.

Other mags i've come across to be honest i've forgot the names of and have always been very out of date, and usually more focussed towards the fan of the sport rather than acknowledging that a big percentage of mma fans actually train in the sport aswell... something MMAUnltd does.


----------



## Razorstorm

spitfire said:


> ive got a subscription of Fighters only. been buying it from issue 6. Rob from the mag sent me the 1 to 5 for free. so i got the lot.
> 
> I still buy mma unlimited usually. Fightsport is crap. Very out of date. I think its originally a French mag.


I thought fightsport went under?

lol thats quality, Rob is a decent bloke


----------



## salmirza

i tell u wat i think of em.... bloody expensive!!!

2 options internet way better or

go to borders in bull ring and read the m all for FREE absolutley free (if ur feelin a bit tired go take it to the cafe in there


----------



## spitfire

Fightsport was in whs when I was there a few weeks ago.

Re rob. I left a moaning message on their answer machine because they hadnt sent me some stuff. Rob phoned me up and apologised. I said it's cool just wanted to kick you up the arse to get things moving. He stated quite clearly that no one kcks him up the arse. I giggled and pointed out that it was a metaphor.

He was cool though. We chatted for about half hr. He asked me what I thought of the mag and what would like in it. I said that a preview of up coming fights with fighters With stats and some selected opinions on each fighters chances. He said yeh that's cool , Ill have a think about it. Low and behold. The following month they had exeactly that in the mag and it's been in every month since. I was quite chuffed.

I also said that I wanted to know more about Brit fighters.


----------



## MUTINY!

MMAUNLTD for me


----------



## YourMMA

Cheers for the support guys.

I honestly believe that both ourselves and Fighters Only make a great magazine. They've obviously been around longer and have the name and fanbase but we're doing our own thing and not simply trying to be a ripoff of them. The competition is great and therefore we both have to constantly up our game.

We do like to think we deliver content to cater for the educated fan as well as the UK stuff as that is our roots - UK MMA.

Can't go far wrong with either (or both :thumb ) and the UK FightSport has now ceased trading as far as I know.


----------



## james8

i normaly read fighters only but ive been keeping my eyes open for mmaunltd and cant find it ne where. ironicly ive just been down tescos and they ddnt av it  also i hate the fact there is 100 diff fishing magazines on the rack and only ever one mma mag at the most boo.


----------



## YourMMA

james8 said:


> i normaly read fighters only but ive been keeping my eyes open for mmaunltd and cant find it ne where. ironicly ive just been down tescos and they ddnt av it  also i hate the fact there is 100 diff fishing magazines on the rack and only ever one mma mag at the most boo.


As of the next issue, we should be a lot easier to find!

And

Find your nearest MMA Unlimited Magazine outlet


----------



## james8

top man got a long train journey later so i might even pop down and get a copy!


----------



## Kunoichi

spitfire said:


> ive got a subscription of Fighters only. been buying it from issue 6. Rob from the mag sent me the 1 to 5 for free. so i got the lot.
> 
> I still buy mma unlimited usually. Fightsport is crap. Very out of date. I think its originally a French mag.


It's an american magazine based in Paris, as far as I know (yes, I found it strange as well). Don't think I've ever seen it anywhere but I've checked it out online a couple of years ago.

I'm a FO reader, have been for almost 3 years and I like to stick with the original. I'm the loyal kind of audience, I stick to the original, first come first serve basis. I'll try to get both, but if I have FO and another mag on the stand and I have to chose one I'll go with the first, unless the other mag has something reeeeally appealing.

I think one of the strongest points of the magazine is that regardless of who you are, a newcomer or an old timer (if there's such a thing in MMA), you can read the articles and fully keep up with what they're talking about. I also don't find it aggressive towards me as a female reader. Not that other mags of the kind are, but I find FO more accessible.

I agree on the price being high, I think everybody does, but any specialized magazine will be pricey no matter what their business is. They're not commercial mags, so they don't pull as much revenue from ad and copy sales (basically I've just told you what you already know :laugh. That has put me off buying many issues, from either/both magazines but there's not much that anyone can do about it. Suck it up and skip starbucks once a month.

(I've just realised how much coffee grounds with milk cost. f**k. me)


----------



## spitfire

Yup coffee is pricey. The mag is cheap compared to Â£2.40 I spent on one coffe in the services.

One thing that has taken over from mags is my iPhone. I usually pick up my phone instead of a mag these days. It's superb for browsing on the net. The mags are good for info that you would be difficult to come across on the net.


----------



## YourMMA

Kunoichi said:


> I also don't find it aggressive towards me as a female reader. Not that other mags of the kind are, but I find FO more accessible.


We don't put in pictures of scantily clad girls for that reason. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with it considering the main demographic for MMA magazines are young males but we're just not running with that particular angle. And believe me, if it was up to me we would. I'd spend some serious hours internet lurking and picking 'models' as a representative of the magazine.

Ahh, I can just picture it now....

"n00dz or you ain't going in!"


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts

MMAunltd said:


> We don't put in pictures of scantily clad girls for that reason. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with it considering the main demographic for MMA magazines are young males but we're just not running with that particular angle. And believe me, if it was up to me we would. I'd spend some serious hours internet lurking and picking 'models' as a representative of the magazine.
> 
> Ahh, I can just picture it now....
> 
> "n00dz or you ain't going in!"


Id do the same!! lol

Women are one of the main selling points to magazines. End of story. MMA mags are full of half naked guys! so you have to have some half naked women to even it out! lol


----------



## Razorstorm

MMAunltd said:


> We don't put in pictures of scantily clad girls for that reason. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with it considering the main demographic for MMA magazines are young males but we're just not running with that particular angle. And believe me, if it was up to me we would. I'd spend some serious hours internet lurking and picking 'models' as a representative of the magazine.
> 
> Ahh, I can just picture it now....
> 
> "n00dz or you ain't going in!"


Im sure you do some of that research anyway just incase the oppertunity comes up


----------



## DanW

Fighters Only and Fighting Fit for me, plus the MMA Torch app on my iPhone, but I will be giving MMA Unlimited a try now as well! Have some long ass train journeys to work every day so always looking for new content to read!


----------



## spitfire

Never heard of mma torch before. I'm gonna check that out. Re women. I wish the mags would dump the girls. It's just firkin dumb. I never even glance at them. No I ain't gay.


----------



## Razorstorm

Fighting fit has some interesting media to read, got a few of them here. Never seen that app before will have to give it a look


----------



## DanW

Search on the App store for MMATorch, its free as well! Its one of my most used apps, its updated on a daily basis, good resource to get your MMA fix. Its American however they do have an English writer on there, and he does post some very interesting articles on the UK MMA scene.


----------



## Razorstorm

Cheers buddy, sounds interesting. Could be good while im on the move


----------



## Kunoichi

Of course you can get a magazine's content online for the harsh price of nada, but I much rather the real deal. I like the feel of it, the yucky smell of new magazines, page them back and forth. Plus it gives me something to do during the commute.

Semi-naked women on male-oriented magazines. I don't mind them. I don't think most of us do. It's the naked ones that makes it cheap, add a free poster and hello 80's.

lol

My opinion from chatting around is, women don't mind other women, in fact we like to look at them too (not for the lust reason men do but for the envy part. All that professional brushing we wish we could have too), it's really how they're presented. I'm thinking sometime ago I read/saw that women may buy Playboy but not Penthouse. I don't buy either one but thought you, as suspected readers of these mags, would get the idea 

On that matter, it's the focus on naked men precisely and body building that makes me feel seggregated and that's what I feel hostile about consuming many fitness/sports publications.


----------



## NiteEyez

what are the subscription cost(s)?


----------



## Kunoichi

With FO is like Â£1 less per issue I believe.


----------



## james8

i bought mma unltd and was impressed altho i wish they wouldnt tell everyone all the stregnth and conditioning secrets!! the guy who rights the nutrional bit at the back is very good and very funny.

also when i was looking i saw another mag possibly fighters with alex and jordan on the cover,didnt bother picking that up...


----------



## Kunoichi

james8 said:


> i bought mma unltd and was impressed altho i wish they wouldnt tell everyone all the stregnth and conditioning secrets!!


I thought that was the point exactly


----------



## Razorstorm

james8 said:


> i bought mma unltd and was impressed altho i wish they wouldnt tell everyone all the stregnth and conditioning secrets!! the guy who rights the nutrional bit at the back is very good and very funny.
> 
> also when i was looking i saw another mag possibly fighters with alex and jordan on the cover,didnt bother picking that up...


Seriously there was a fight mag with jordan/alex on front??? thats terrible! lol


----------



## james8

yea but i just think i would benifit from it alot more if they only told me and told every one else that the best conditioning is plenty of mcdonalds and not to waste any energy exercising...


----------



## Mandirigma

Whats fightersmag like?


----------



## rena111

NiteEyez said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What do you think is the best mma magazine out there. It doesnt have to be glossy or aesthetically pleasing. I usually get Fighters Only however it seems to all style and no substance. lots of big fonts and little in depth info.
> 
> Opinions would be greatly appreciated


Cool, thnaks


----------



## toxo

i dont really like any of them. i find them to ufc based, i would prefer more of a focus on the local uk mma scene as im not interested at all in the personality cult of tyhe fighters, also i would prefer more basic information on how to structure diet strength and condition ect for average people like the readers rather then how pro's prepare for a fight.

fighters only normally have a small technique section at the back of th mag but thats the sort of thing thay should really be focussing on.


----------



## YourMMA

toxo said:


> i dont really like any of them. i find them to ufc based, i would prefer more of a focus on the local uk mma scene as im not interested at all in the personality cult of tyhe fighters.


TBH mate, there is just no market for it. You'd probably shift about 100 copies if you did a UK event only mag or something, hence it wouldn't last very long. Whilst the hardcore would probably go for it, like boxing news vs. boxing monthly, 99% of people who would buy an MMA publication do so because they know of the UFC/UFC fighters etc.

We're passionate about the UK scene and we promote it heavily in the magazine and on the site, but to do more UK-based stuff wouldn't be feasible.

Best of British - our UK section has UK news, UK New Breed, UK standout, UK gym of the month, UK event report (normally 3/4 of the bigger ones) and a UK event calendar.


----------



## SteSteez

To reiterate MMAUnltd, the magazine i think has to be "UFCentric" to draw in the casual reader, the people who would pick up NME/FHM

If you have i dunno Rob Sinclair? on the front cover it just isn't gonna shift any copies incomparison with say when they had Randy Couture on the front.

But what is clever is in the issues where they will have Randy on the front the UK MMA emphasis is clear with event listings, previous event highlights, interviews and so on with uk based fighters - which could/does stimulate the local mma scene.


----------



## toxo

MMAunltd said:


> TBH mate, there is just no market for it. You'd probably shift about 100 copies if you did a UK event only mag or something, hence it wouldn't last very long. Whilst the hardcore would probably go for it, like boxing news vs. boxing monthly, 99% of people who would buy an MMA publication do so because they know of the UFC/UFC fighters etc.
> 
> We're passionate about the UK scene and we promote it heavily in the magazine and on the site, but to do more UK-based stuff wouldn't be feasible.
> 
> Best of British - our UK section has UK news, UK New Breed, UK standout, UK gym of the month, UK event report (normally 3/4 of the bigger ones) and a UK event calendar.


im not trying to criticize, thats just my personal preference. im more interested in the actuel fights and thats second to training rather then what car wanderlie silva drives or the private life of a fighter for instance i would rather tito ortis broke down his clinch game then read about him talking about his mrs but like said thats just me, i dont like the ufc bias either theres loads of great orgs that dont get half the coverage that the ufc does.


----------



## Kunoichi

toxo said:


> i dont really like any of them. i find them to ufc based, i would prefer more of a focus on the local uk mma scene as im not interested at all in the personality cult of tyhe fighters, also i would prefer more basic information on how to structure diet strength and condition ect for average people like the readers rather then how pro's prepare for a fight.
> 
> fighters only normally have a small technique section at the back of th mag but thats the sort of thing thay should really be focussing on.


Although I understand what you're after, putting it to practice owuldn't really make much sense. It's like buying a football mag (I suppose a paper would have to do in this case) and reading about warming up exercises and how to increase your cardio.

Any pimp can chase a ball and kick the shit out of it, MMA is more complex and requires more discipline, so extra help is very welcome, but many readers (maybe most, I'd assume) don't do any sort of martial art, nevermind multiple combined, so that'd leave regular fans without literature on the sport. Quite frankly, I find the mags well-balanced.

Even though I don't care much about what moves each fighter to get up in the morning, I do like to know about the movers and the shakers, who left and who joined. My own novela I guess.

I think I'e just repeated what was said in the last couple of posts. Oh well.


----------

